# Off to bunny heaven



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I took this rabbit at well over 20yards with the catapult this morning, i put it on the car and took the photo, it looks like its in the clouds going to rabbit heaven ha ha

The rabbit was took with my one off John made me, the bands i got off John as well, its the new lighter bands he has been making, they are just right for me, with having a damaged hand, thanks jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice kill Jeff

What ammo did you use?

You sure do a lot of damage with those TBG bands

Good Hunting

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice kill Jeff
> 
> What ammo did you use?
> 
> ...


Ive been using 12mm lead, the lighter bands seem to be fine with them, ive turned the rabbit to that side cos it was a head shot and i caught the eye not nice,


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

stunning picture and great kill. looks like a big meal. how are you going to cook it?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nive shot jeff, i'v been shooting the lighter bands myself lately, they seem to out out the same power as the heavier ones - john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bj000 said:


> stunning picture and great kill. looks like a big meal. how are you going to cook it?


This one will be deboned and the saddle will be stuffed with the liver and kidneys and rapped in bacon and slow cooked, and served with veg, jeff


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy mother of god


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice kill Jeff, enjoy the meal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely, just lovely ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You know, that rabbit probably had brothers and sister, a mom and a dad, maybe even children of its own.

I bet it was DAMN tasty too


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Don't worry Jeff will get em' all


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice shot


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice Shot


----------

